# Betta eating crushed snails?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Even though I always rinse new plants thoroughly when I bring them home, I'm finding more and more tiny snails in my tank. I've started crushing them. The last one I crushed, my betta swam over and ate it. Can this harm him? Should I be removing the crushed snails from now on so he can't them? Thanks!

Randi


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've heard people on other forums saying that snails were a decent source of live food for their bettas, lol. As long as the shell gets nice and crushed, I _think_ it'd be alright. Good protein at least


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

should be fine.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Crushed snails, swatted mosquitos - bettas like them all. It's the flakes and pellets they aren't sure about.


----------

